
Moving to Australia as a progressive in 2016 - zdw
https://puzzling.org/politics-and-society/2016/11/moving-to-australia-as-a-progressive-in-2016-introduction/
======
airbreather
Don't do it - Australia is not looking much better right now, or in the
foreseeable future.

I am an Australian.

If you want to move somewhere progressive, look at New Zealand.

